# Sicherung und Motorschutzschalter??



## swisscrane (21 Mai 2011)

Hallo an alle.

Ich bin für einen Steuerungsersatz ein Schema am zeichnen.
Leider stellen sich immer wieder neue Fragen warum vor 15 Jahren es so ausgeführt wurd.

Frage:
Macht es Sinn vor einem normalen Asynchronmotor ohne Regelung 2x abzusichern?
Das heisst meine Vorgänger haben vor den Schützen normale Schraubsicherung eingebaut mit 80A sind dann über die Schützen auf einen Motorschutzschalter und von da zum Motor.
Reicht es nicht aus wenn ich den Motorschutzschalter anstelle der Sicherungen vor den Schützen einbau.
Der Leitungsschutz währe dann ja auch gewährleistet.
Wiederspricht dies den Normen? 
oder macht mann dies einfach nicht?


Eigenltich wollte ich das Schema nur angepasst neue Zeichnen.


----------



## MSB (21 Mai 2011)

swisscrane schrieb:


> Frage:
> Macht es Sinn vor einem normalen Asynchronmotor ohne Regelung 2x abzusichern?
> Das heisst meine Vorgänger haben vor den Schützen normale Schraubsicherung eingebaut mit 80A sind dann über die Schützen auf einen Motorschutzschalter und von da zum Motor.



Ob man das so machen muss bzw. sollte hängt in erster Linie mal vom Schaltvermögen des jeweiligen Motorschutzschalters ab.
Generell macht man sowas als sog. Back-Up Schutz, d.h. ein Schutzorgan welches abschaltet,
wenn das Schaltvermögen des Motorschutzes nicht mehr ausreicht.

Der andere Faktor:
Motorschutzschalter werden auch gelgentlich mal kaputt, mit Vorsicherung könnte ich diesen auch relativ gefahrlos im laufenden Betrieb tauschen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## -V- (22 Mai 2011)

swisscrane schrieb:


> Das heisst meine Vorgänger haben vor den Schützen normale Schraubsicherung eingebaut mit 80A sind dann über die Schützen auf einen Motorschutzschalter und von da zum Motor.



Handelt es sich vlt. bei den Motorschutzschaltern um Motorschutzrelais. Früher war es ja üblich, Schraubsicherungen für Leitungsschutz zu verwenden und dann hinter dem Schütz ein Motorschutzrelais für den Motorschutz zu verwenden.


----------



## AlterEgo (22 Mai 2011)

-V- schrieb:


> Handelt es sich vlt. bei den Motorschutzschaltern um Motorschutzrelais. Früher war es ja üblich, Schraubsicherungen für Leitungsschutz zu verwenden und dann hinter dem Schütz ein Motorschutzrelais für den Motorschutz zu verwenden.



die frage hat mich auch gejuckt, aber denke-hoffe, dass der themenstarter den unterschied kennt?!


----------



## swisscrane (23 Mai 2011)

AlterEgo schrieb:


> die frage hat mich auch gejuckt, aber denke-hoffe, dass der themenstarter den unterschied kennt?!


 
Ja klar kenne ich den Unterschied  :-D
Aus dem Schema alleine ist es jedoch nicht richtig ersichtlich.

Es ist aber so das es Schraubsicherungen und Motorschutzrelais sind.


----------



## S7Roland (23 Mai 2011)

Ich denke du gibst Dir die Antwort selber: 



> Das heisst meine Vorgänger haben vor den Schützen normale Schraubsicherung eingebaut mit 80A sind dann über die Schützen auf einen Motorschutzschalter und von da zum Motor.


 
Sicherung - Leitung - Schuetz - Leitung - Motorschutz ​ 
Die Sicherung dient zum Schutz innerhalb des Schrankes und somit zur Anpassung der Leitungsgroesse an den Motor der angeschlossen wird oder anders gesagt: schon mal 150 Quadrat auf ein 0,5KW Schuetz verdrahtet ?

Ich denke du solltest es dem Heute anpassen:

Schienensystem - Motorschutz - Leitung - Schuetz/Regler - etc. ​ 
Gruss S7Roland​


----------



## AlterEgo (23 Mai 2011)

swisscrane schrieb:


> Es ist aber so das es Schraubsicherungen und Motorschutzrelais sind.



na dann ist doch alles richtig?!?


----------

